
Comfortable Mask Design by a Doctor with Solution for Glasses Fogging or Beard - Kaibeezy
https://www.sleepphones.com/Comfortable-Coronavirus-Face-Mask-Beard-Glasses-Fogging
======
Kaibeezy
big head + big nose + glasses + big beard = masks don’t fit

This is by far the best DIY instruction I’ve found. Debating tracking down a
sewing machine and learning something useful.

The headphones are interesting too. Nice work.

